# Testing the photo process?



## KindleSister (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you trying to make a link of a picture?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is your pic:










Once you have located on the web the picture you wish to post, how you proceed depends on your browser software.

-- If you are using *Firefox*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Location*.

-- If you are using *Safari*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Address*.

-- If you are using *Internet Explorer*, right-click on any picture and choose *Properties*, then you must choose and copy the entire *Address*, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the entire *Address*, or your picture will not appear.

*OPTIONAL*. You can verify that you have chosen the correct image address by pasting it into your browser's URL box, as you would with any URL. Your picture should be the only thing you see on the resulting web page.

Once you have copied the entire image location/address, create your post and click the little picture button (third from the left, below the Underline button). Then paste the image location/address.

Before posting, click the Preview button and you can see the result _prior_ to posting. Then it's easy to correct any errors prior to posting.


----------

